# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms > آموزش: پروژه وب سایت فروشگاه اینترنتی با معماری سه لایه

## Saber_Fatholahi

*این پروژه کاملا رایگان بوده و استفاده تجاری از آن مجاز می باشد.* 
*با عرض پوزش فایل هارو توی سایت خودم آپلود کردم اینجا اجازه آپلود بالا نداشتم*  
این پروژه به امکانات شیرین C#‎.NET, ASP.NET,jQuery در محیط Visual Studio 2010 طراحی و پیاده سازی شده است.
ممکن است در این برنامه به اشکارالاتی برخورد کنید چون یک پروژه کاری بوده که در طی یک کلاس درس تکمیل شده و هم اکنون در اختیار شما قرار می گیرد *لطفا در صورت بروز مشکل در همین تاپیک مطرح فرمایید و از ارسال پیام خصوصی خودداری نمایید.*
پروژه با معماری سه لایه طراحی و پیاده سازی شده است که شامل لایه DAL برای ارتباط با بانک BLL برای اعمال قوانین تجاری و لایه نمایش آن که ASP.NET استفاده شده است بانک اطلاعاتی برنامه با SQL SERVER 2008 می باشد که می توانید آن را تغییر داده و از بانک اطلاعاتی دلخواه خود استفاده کنید لازم به ذکر است که برنامه ProviderBase نیز می باشد. 
یعنی شما میتوانید بانک دلخواه خود را استفاده نموده و بدون کوچکترین تغییری در برنامه سایت از آن استفاده نمایید فقط کافی است که در فایل web.config مشخصات آن Provider را ثبت نمایید.
برای استفاده ابتدا دیتابیس را در SQL خود Attach کرده و در فایل web.config در قسمت تنظیمات ConnectionString تنظیمات سرور و نام دیتابیس را وارد نمایید.




این پروژه دارای امکانات
فروشگاه اینترنتی با قابلیت گروه بندی محصولاتذخیره تصاویر در دیتابیس و بازیابی با یک Handlerسرویس اعلانات سایتدرج کلمات کلیدی هر صفحه به صورت اتوماتیک و با توجه به محتوای صفحهاستفاده از قابلیت Profile برای کاربرانکارت خرید و ذخیره آن در پروفایل کاربرثبت سوابق خرید کاربرثبت نام کاربران جدید در سایتو ...البته شاید کامل نباشد اما به عنوان یک منبع آموزشی در زمینه برنامه نویسی سه لایه و بعضی ایده های خاص ممکن است 
برای دوستان مبتدی و متوسطه در زمینه طراحی سایت مفید واقع شود.
در صورت لزوم می توانید به لینک اصلی این پروژه در آدرس سایت ما مراجعه نمایید

آدرس پروژه 
*این پروژه کاملا رایگان بوده و استفاده تجاری از آن مجاز می باشد.*موفق و موید باشید
صابر فتح الهی مدیر عامل شرکت پایا وب شمال

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

رزرو برای آینده

دوستان عزیز فقط از تون خواهش می کنم تاپیکهای تشکر و دستت درد نکنه نذارین، که سایت به این زیبایی با این اطلاعات پر نشه ازتون خواهش می کنم فقط مطالب و سوالات ضرروی ثبت کنید

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

رزرو برای آینده نزدیک

----------


## safa.net

سلام
از این که پروژه های به این خوبی در اختیار میگذارید ممنون
فقط یه سوال؟؟
آیا این پروژه در محیط vs 2008 اجرا میشه یا حتماً باید رفت سمت vs 2010؟ 
در کل پروژه هایvs 2010 که با Framwork 3.5 ساخته شن با vs 208 اجرا میشن؟

 :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## hashemi85sep

سلام دوست عزیز
به چه ترتیب باید این پروژه رو اجرا کرد ؟

ممنون میشم اگه مراتب رو توضیح بدین

موقع Attach کردن دیتابیس هم این ارور رو میده

----------


## ali_mnkt

مرسی از کار قشنگت فقط یک مقدار در مورد اجرا کردن برنامه توضیح می دی ؟ آخه 3 تا فایل rar هست که همشم عین همه آیا استفاده از یکیشم کافیه ؟ بعدشم وقتی اجرا میگیرم خطا می ده . البته من از vs2008 استفاده می کنم . لطفا راهنمایی بفرمائید

----------


## reza344

> سلام دوست عزیز
> به چه ترتیب باید این پروژه رو اجرا کرد ؟
> 
> ممنون میشم اگه مراتب رو توضیح بدین
> 
> موقع Attach کردن دیتابیس هم این ارور رو میده


روی  hyperLink مربوط به خطا اگه کلیک کنی متوجه میشی که ورژن DataBase آقای فتح الهی 661 میباشد و به احتمال زیاد بالاتر از ورژن SqlServer شما علت خطا هم همین بوده

----------


## reza344

با تشکر از جناب فتح الهی بابت زحماتی که برای بچه های این سایت میکشن ،  لطفا در صورت امکان اسکریپت بانک رو قرار بدید تا  بانک رو به وسیله اون  ایجاد کنیم
سربلند باشید

----------


## reza344

> مرسی از کار قشنگت فقط یک مقدار در مورد اجرا کردن برنامه توضیح می دی ؟ آخه 3 تا فایل rar هست که همشم عین همه آیا استفاده از یکیشم کافیه ؟ بعدشم وقتی اجرا میگیرم خطا می ده . البته من از vs2008 استفاده می کنم . لطفا راهنمایی بفرمائید


شما فقط فایل   PWS Shop Project.part01.rar    رو Extract کن مشکلت حل میشه ، برای کاهش حجم فایل RAR  به سه قسمت تقسیم شده که پس از Extract کردن هر سه قسمت با هم Merg میشه .
موفق باشی

----------


## reza344

> مرسی از کار قشنگت فقط یک مقدار در مورد اجرا کردن برنامه توضیح می دی ؟ آخه 3 تا فایل rar هست که همشم عین همه آیا استفاده از یکیشم کافیه ؟ بعدشم وقتی اجرا میگیرم خطا می ده . البته من از vs2008 استفاده می کنم . لطفا راهنمایی بفرمائید



اینجا رو ببین

----------


## صادق صدقی

> مرسی از کار قشنگت فقط یک مقدار در مورد اجرا کردن برنامه توضیح می دی ؟ آخه 3 تا فایل rar هست که همشم عین همه آیا استفاده از یکیشم کافیه ؟ بعدشم وقتی اجرا میگیرم خطا می ده . البته من از vs2008 استفاده می کنم . لطفا راهنمایی بفرمائید


همش رو باید اکسترکت کنی!!!
اگه یکی لازم بود که 3 تا نمیزاشتن!!

ممنون آقا صابر

----------


## NIMA_1981

دوست عزیز ممنون فقط میشه دیتا بیس رو با sql server 2008 قرار بدید چون فکر کنم الان با sql server 2008 r2 
با تشکر

----------


## smm2006sh

واقعا که جای تبریک داره به خاطر این همه سخاوت 
من به نوبه خودم از مطالب و پروژه های شما خیلی چیز یاد گرفتم .

 بازم از لطفتون ممنون . خدا علم تون را بیشتر و بیشتر بکنه

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام
> از این که پروژه های به این خوبی در اختیار میگذارید ممنون
> فقط یه سوال؟؟
> آیا این پروژه در محیط vs 2008 اجرا میشه یا حتماً باید رفت سمت vs 2010؟ 
> در کل پروژه هایvs 2010 که با Framwork 3.5 ساخته شن با vs 208 اجرا میشن؟


سلام دوست من اره می تونی اجرای کنی فقط باید پروژه بسازی و فایل هارو توی اون اضافه کنی امیدوارم قلقش بدونی
موید باشید

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

هر چند توی فایل Redame توضیح دادم اما بازم می گم
ابتدا فایل دیتابیس توی SQL اضافه کن
بعد پروژه توی Visual Studio 2010 باز کن
و توی پروژه وب فایل web.config در قسمت connectionString نام سرور اس کیو ال و دیتابیس خودتو وارد کن
در نهایت با زدن دکمه run پروژه اجرا کن
ظاهرا نباید خطا بده اما سعی می کنم به زودی اسکریپت های اس کیو ال رو هم بذارم
موفق و موید باشد

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست من همه اینها یک فایل فشرده هست که به سه تا فایل تقسیم شده
اولیشو extract کنی بقیه اتواتیک اکستراکت می شه در مورد اجرا هم قبلا توضیح دادم
موید باشید

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> با تشکر از جناب فتح الهی بابت زحماتی که برای بچه های این سایت میکشن ، لطفا در صورت امکان اسکریپت بانک رو قرار بدید تا بانک رو به وسیله اون ایجاد کنیم
> سربلند باشید


در صورت امکان از اس کیو ال 2008 استفاده کنید مشکلتون حل میشه
موید باشید

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> دوست عزیز ممنون فقط میشه دیتا بیس رو با sql server 2008 قرار بدید چون فکر کنم الان با sql server 2008 r2 
> با تشکر


متاسفانه ندارم

----------


## explod_javad

صابر جان سلام ،
با تشکر از پروژه خیلی خوبت ، من توی attachدیتابیس دچار مشکل شدم(سر ورژن )
اگه زحمتی نیست اسکریپ دیتا بیس بزار
با تشکر :لبخند:

----------


## reza344

> صابر جان سلام ،
> با تشکر از پروژه خیلی خوبت ، من توی attachدیتابیس دچار مشکل شدم(سر ورژن )
> اگه زحمتی نیست اسکریپ دیتا بیس بزار
> با تشکر


باسلام خدمت همه دوستان
از دوستان گرامی اگه کسی با ورژن دیتابیس مشکلی نداره لطف کنه و اسکریپت بانک رو Generate کنه تا ما هم بتونیم استفاده کنیم از این پروژه مفید، حتما جناب فتح الهی مشغله کاری داشتن که نتونستن زحمت اسکریپت رو بکشن
با تشکر

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

سلام بر دوستان عزیز به خاطر تاخیر م معذرت می خوام اسکریپت آپلود می کنم توی تاپیک اول
موید باشید

----------


## reza344

سلام
با تشکر از جناب فتح الهی ظاهرا اسکریپ ایشون بدون دیتا بود ، دوستانی که با ورژن دیتا بیس مشکل داشتن این اسکریپت رو اجرا کنن من تست کردم پروژه بدون مشکل اجرا شد 
(یادآوری: قبلش یه دیتا بیس به اسم PWSShop ایجاد کرده و اسکریپت رو داخل دیتابیس اجرا کنید)

با تشکر فراوان از دوست عزیزمون آقای *شاهین کیاست*
که لطف کردن و این اسکریپ رو تهیه کردند

----------


## IT.IT.IT

با عرض سلام وخسته نباشید 

همون طوری که گفته بودید پروژه رو run کردم.اما error میده  مثلا login.aspx  پیدا نشد یا browser.aspx  پیدا نشدو........مثل اینکه بعضی از  webfrom ها نیست 
اگه کسی run کرده من رو راهنمایی کنه . با تشکر از دوستان

----------


## hadiansari

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان و تشکر از آقای فتح اللهی
من رو قسمت سبد خرید خیلی کار کردم و تقریبا متوجه شدم
فقط یه سوال...
معمولا محتویات سبد رو در session نگه می دارن تا اگر بازگشت به صفحه ی خرید داشتیم اطلاعات پاک نشه . در حالیکه این دوستمون list ایجاد کردن و تو اون نگه داشتن .با رفرش صفحه این اطلاعات پاک نمیشه؟ :متفکر:

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان و تشکر از آقای فتح اللهی
> من رو قسمت سبد خرید خیلی کار کردم و تقریبا متوجه شدم
> فقط یه سوال...
> معمولا محتویات سبد رو در session نگه می دارن تا اگر بازگشت به صفحه ی خرید داشتیم اطلاعات پاک نشه . در حالیکه این دوستمون list ایجاد کردن و تو اون نگه داشتن .با رفرش صفحه این اطلاعات پاک نمیشه؟


سلام نه دوست من پاک نمیشه چون اونو توی پروفایل کاربر ذخیره کردم یعنی حتی اگه ارتباطت با اینترنت هم قطع بشه بعدا مراجعه کنی محتویات سبد خرید هنوز هست توی قایل وب کانفیگ نگاه کن
موفق باشی

----------


## IT.IT.IT

با عرض سلام مجدد
آقای فتح اللهی 


من وقتی پروژه رو open میکنم صفحات admin , یه تعداد دیگه از صفحات باز نمیشه یعنی یه علامت اخطار زرد رنگ روی اونها قرار میگیره و بعد از run کردن پروژه میگه که این صفحات وجود نداره .باید چیکار کنم که این مشکل رفع شه.(من از vs 2010)استفاده میکنم .اگه امکانش هست من رو راهنمایی کنید

----------


## hlikehamed

با سلام

برنامه با VS2008 اجرا نمیشه؟

خطای زیر اتفاق میافته:
It  is an error to use a section registered as  allowDefinition='MachineToApplication' beyond application level.
  This  error can be caused by a virtual directory not being configured as an  application in IIS.

----------


## مرتضی تقدمی

سلام
ممنون دوست عزیز از زحماتتون. قشنگ طراحی شده و خوب هم کدنویسی شده. اشکالاتی هم داره که مطمئنا در نسخه های بعدی برطرف میشه.
موفق باشید

----------


## mahdad sepah

با عرض سلام  خدمت دوستان عزیز و همچنین استاد گرامی آقای فتح اللهی 
من یک مشکل داشتم وقتی در قسمت ورود به سایت یوزر و پسورد را وارد می کنم با ارور زیر مواجه میشم
_The 'System.Web.Security.SqlMembershipProvider' requires a database schema compatible with schema version '1'.  However, the current database schema is not compatible with this version.  You_ 
_may need to either install a compatible schema with aspnet_regsql.exe (available in the framework installation directory), or upgrade the provider to a newer version_
_ اگر کمک کنید خیلی ممنون میشم._

----------


## fakhravari

با سلام خدمت اقای فتح اللهی
در مورد کنترل لودینگ  در صفحات . من یه گیرید به این شکل دارم
 <asp:GridView ID="GridView2" runat="server" AutoGenerateColumns="False" 
            ShowHeader="False" BorderStyle="None" GridLines="None" 
            ShowHeaderWhenEmpty="True" >
                    <Columns>
                        <asp:TemplateField>
                            <ItemTemplate>
<div id="entry-2527"  class="post">
<span class="post-top"></span>
<div class="entry">
  <h2 class="posttitle"><%# HttpUtility.HtmlEncode(Eval("Title"))%></h2>
<p><%# HttpUtility.HtmlEncode(Eval("Abstract"))%></p>
<div class="post-more-link">مشاهده <a target="_self" href="DisplayNews.aspx?NewsID=<%# HttpUtility.HtmlEncode(Eval("NewsID"))%>">دامه مطلب</a></div>
         <div class="post-footer"></div>
        </div><span class="post-btt"></span>
        </div> 

          <div class="meta">
         <ul>
        <li class="date" ><%# HttpUtility.HtmlEncode(Eval("AddDate"))%></li>
        <li class="comment">comment</li>
        <li class="categry">categry</li>
        </ul>
         </div>


                            </ItemTemplate>
                        </asp:TemplateField>
                    </Columns>
                </asp:GridView>
می خواهم کد شما رو پیاده کنم  وقتی روی ادامه مطلب بزنی اون لودینگ بیاد .
با pageing خود گرید درست است .
مشکل من اینکه وقتی که کلیک میکنی میره پیج متن کامل اخبار یک لودینگ نمایش بده.
اگه میشه راهنمایی های لازم را بفرمایید
با سپاس

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز و همچنین استاد گرامی آقای فتح اللهی 
> من یک مشکل داشتم وقتی در قسمت ورود به سایت یوزر و پسورد را وارد می کنم با ارور زیر مواجه میشم
> _The 'System.Web.Security.SqlMembershipProvider' requires a database schema compatible with schema version '1'. However, the current database schema is not compatible with this version. You_ 
> _may need to either install a compatible schema with aspnet_regsql.exe (available in the framework installation directory), or upgrade the provider to a newer version_
> _ اگر کمک کنید خیلی ممنون میشم._


سلام دوست من احتمالا شما اسکریپت اجرا کردید و اسه دیتابیستون
برای اینکه سرویس Membership فعال کنید لطفا اط درایو نصب ویندوز فایل aspnet_regsql را اجرا کنید

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> با سلام خدمت اقای فتح اللهی
> در مورد کنترل لودینگ در صفحات . من یه گیرید به این شکل دارم
>  <asp:GridView ID="GridView2" runat="server" AutoGenerateColumns="False" 
> ShowHeader="False" BorderStyle="None" GridLines="None" 
> ShowHeaderWhenEmpty="True" >
> <Columns>
> <asp:TemplateField>
> <ItemTemplate>
> <div id="entry-2527" class="post">
> ...


سلام
احتمالا اسکریپت شما لود نمیشه

----------


## fakhravari

سلام اقای Saber_Fatholahi
خوب من با این کد توی صفحاتم مشکل ندارم و به خوبی اجراع میشه . 
در خواست من اینه که یه respons میکنه به page دیگه مثل کد بالا که ادامه مطلب دارهDisplayNews.aspx?NewsID
_______________
از مستر پیج استفاده میکنم . شما توی برنامه فقط یه اسکریپت گذاشتین توی این صفحه و تمامی صفحات از کدها استفاده کردید.
________________
مشکل من اینه که اخبارم توی یک وب کنترل که کد شما هم درون اون است و این وب کنترل درون یک defulte که از مسترپیج ارث برده.
الان به چه شکل استفاده کنم که بر روی ادامه مطلب بزنم اون لودینگ هم نمایش بده.

----------


## NIMA_1981

دوست عزیز میشه پسورد قسمت ادمین رو بگید

----------


## NIMA_1981

دوستان من یک مشکلی دارم وقتی از این اسکریپت استفاده میکنم برای ایجاد دینا بیس کلی خطا میگره و یک سری از جدول ها را ایجاد میکنه ولی بصورت ناقص باید چی کار کنم

----------


## reza344

> دوستان من یک مشکلی دارم وقتی از این اسکریپت استفاده میکنم برای ایجاد دینا بیس کلی خطا میگره و یک سری از جدول ها را ایجاد میکنه ولی بصورت ناقص باید چی کار کنم


سلام 
از اسکریپت پست 28 استفاده کنید 
موفق باشید

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> دوست عزیز میشه پسورد قسمت ادمین رو بگید


سلام

1234567@

----------


## sara_aryanfar

سلام می دونم سوالم ابتدایی هست  شرمنده می خواستم بدونم این دیتا بیس رو چطوری باید اضافه کنم راستش من نمی دونم از کجا باید این کارو بکنم

----------


## hjran abdpor

این دیتابیس همراه با asp.net است شما باید از کلاس memebership استفاده کنید و ابزار asp.net web site administartor tools استفاده کنید.
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/yy40ytx0.aspx

----------


## ghameshloe

سلام
آقای فتح الهی با توجه به اینکه شما در پیاده سازی از معماری سه لایه استفاده کرده اید نظر شما در باره Entity Framework چیست البته من هم با معماری سه لایه یک وب سایت طراحی کردم چیزی که برام مهمه اینه که ایا EF می تونی جانشین مناسبی برای این معماری باشه در ضمن با ید بگم کهEF به همراه POCO?

----------


## aserfg

> نظر شما در باره Entity Framework چیست


هر چند نظر جناب فتح اللهی رو خواستین و شاید بی ادبی باشه اظهار نظر کردن در هر صورت ...
entity framwork به عنوان یک orm  دارای این نقاط قوت به نسبت طراحی لایه های زیرین برنامه توسط برنامه نویس است :
الف) يك ابزار ORM زمان تحويل پروژه را كاهش مي دهد
ب) يك ابزار ORM كدي با طراحي بهتر را توليد مي كند
 ج) نيازي نيست تا حتما يك متخصص دات نت فريم ورك باشيد تا از يك ORM  استفاده كنيد
 د) هنگام استفاده از يك ابزار ORM ، مدت زمان آزمايش برنامه نيز كاهش مي  يابد
ه) استفاده از يك ابزار ORM ، كار برنامه نويسي شما را ساده تر مي كند
و مزایای بی شمار دیگر هر چند بر سر performance  در دو روش تفاوت عقیده وجود دارد .

----------


## fakhravari

سلام اقای Saber_Fatholahi
با سپاس که به این پست سر میزنید و مشکلاتو برسی میکنید. :تشویق: 
من نمیدونم که شما کی این پست منو برسی میکنید *ولی من منتظرم*  :کف کرده!: 
1) پست قبلی در مورد DisplayNews.aspx?NewsID بود.
2) می خواستم فرق بین کد 
<script type="text/javascript">
        function onUpdating() {...........
بدونم با کنترل *پروگسس ابدیت پنل .*
چون شما به هر حال از ابدیت پنل استفاده کرده اید چه دلیلی داست که از این کد جاوا استفاده کنید. :متفکر:

----------


## naser_feb8646

سلام
جناب فتح الهی قبل از هرچیز تشکر از شما به خاطر زحمات بی دریغ
من از این دوتا اسکریپت که شما و دوست عزیزمون آقا رضا زحمت کشیدید گذاشتین خواستم استفاده کنم ولی متاسفانه این اسکریپت ها داخل SQLServer وارد نمیشن. میشه لطف کنید و بفرمایید دقیقا چطور باید این اسکریپت ها رو وارد کنیم

----------


## NIMA_1981

اقا دست شما درد نکنه - ممنون - فقط جستجو نداره

----------


## m4prog

با سلام 
از دوستانی که تونستن پروژه رو اجرا کن یه تقاضا دارم کد سبد خرید رو برام توضیح بدن یا اگه می تونن توی یک فایل فقط سبد خرید را طراحی کنند تا ما هم بی بهره نمونیم؟
مرسی

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> با سلام 
> از دوستانی که تونستن پروژه رو اجرا کن یه تقاضا دارم کد سبد خرید رو برام توضیح بدن یا اگه می تونن توی یک فایل فقط سبد خرید را طراحی کنند تا ما هم بی بهره نمونیم؟
> مرسی


دوست عزیز یه سر به پروژه BLL بزن کدش مشخصه دو تا کلاس هست واسش توی پروژه دیگه یه یوزر کنترل براش تعریف شده
موید باشید

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> اقا دست شما درد نکنه - ممنون - فقط جستجو نداره


سلام دوست من
خوب این پروژه گذاشتم دوستان هم اصلاحات روش انجام بدن
نه اینکه من همشو انجام بدم شما دوستان می تونین اشکالات رفع بکنین دوباره آپلود کنین

----------


## mosadatta

دوستان چطوری از اسکریپت بانک استفاده کنیم

----------


## mosadatta

من با این خطا روبرو میشم با اینکه پروژه ام filesystemی است

Error 1 It is an error to use a section registered as allowDefinition='MachineToApplication' beyond application level. This error can be caused by a virtual directory not being configured as an application in IIS. C:\inetpub\wwwroot\WebSite2\Ecom\Web.config 57 

و کد برنامه <authenticationmode="Forms">
<formsname=".ASPXFORMSDEMO"loginUrl="webadmin/login.aspx"protection="All"path="/"timeout="30"/>
</authentication>

----------


## mosadatta

اولین صفحه از این سایت کدام صفحه است

----------


## fakhravari

دوستان سوال نپرسید که زیاد مهم نیست
 اولین صفحه از این سایت کدام صفحه است شد سوال . :عصبانی: 
من چنتا سوال خوب کردم اقای Saber_Fatholahi  جواب نداده .
همین کار ها رو میکنید تا رکورد های این پست زیاد میشه دیگه و Saber_Fatholahi  نرسه به جواب دهی.
از مدیریت خواهشمند است سوالات را نه غیر فعلا بلکه دلیت کنید

----------


## naser_feb8646

سلام
جناب آقای فتح الهی میشه لطف کنید و در مورد ادیتوری که استفاده کردین و نحوه پیاده سازیش یه توضیح کامل بفرمایید
بسیار از شما ممنونم

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

سلام دوست من ادیتوری که استفاده کردم اسمش CKEditor هست که توی همین سایت کلی در موردش مطلب گذاشتن
موفق باشید

----------


## fakhravari

دوستان پروژه کامل هست.
هر مشکلی هست از طرف خودشماست.
باز هم پست 53 تکرار شد. :اشتباه:

----------


## farnooshhp

جناب فخرآوری سطح علمی افراد متفاوته لطفا کسیو سرزنش نکنید!

----------


## fakhravari

> جناب فخرآوری سطح علمی افراد متفاوته لطفا کسیو سرزنش نکنید!


 با سلام
متاسفانه دوستان قیل هر چیزی یه سرچ کوچیک نمیکنند حد اقل اسم ادیتورو سرچ نمیکنند.
من خودم به شخصه چند تا سوال کردم ولی اقای Fatholahi به دلیل زیاد شدن پستها جابگو نبودند

----------


## NIMA_1981

*دوست عزیز من سایت رو آپلود کردم اما این خطا رو میده 
*

*اشكال در صفحه درخواستی* 

          در حال حاضر امكان پاسخ به درخواست شما وجود ندارد ،      لطفا" اشكال ايجاد شده را از طريق آدرس      info@jmma.ir     به اطلاع مديريت سايت شرکت پایا وب شمال سهامی خاص برسانید .

----------


## NIMA_1981

اقا البته روی لوکال درست کار میکنه روی سرور که قرار میدم این خطا رو میده 
jh.jpg

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> اقا البته روی لوکال درست کار میکنه روی سرور که قرار میدم این خطا رو میده 
> jh.jpg


سلام دوست من خطای شما از تنطیمات IIS هست لطفا کد خطارو توی گوگل یا سایت مایکروسافت جستجو کنید که خطاتون رفع کنین متاسفانه من IIS ندارم تست کنم

----------


## Fartaj

سلام دوست عزیز ممکنه لطف کنبد لینک هاتون رو چک کنید من فقط تونستم part01 رو دانلود کنم

----------


## s_somi

واقعا ازتون تشکر میکنم به خاطر مطالب مفیدتون

----------


## ali_mnkt

سلام

توی ویژگی های نرم افزار ذکر شده بود که "درج کلمات کليدي هر صفحه به صورت  اتوماتيک و با توجه به محتواي صفحه" اما من کلمه کلیدی ای در صفحات ندیدم .  آقای فته اللهی می شه بگید کجاست ؟

----------


## hadi_khafan

با سلام و خسته نباشید
میشه در مورد کامپوننت SafaLogin یه توضیح بدین و اینکه چطور ازش استفاده کردید. 
اگه براتون امکان داره یه داکیو منت از پروژه بزارید تا  فهم پروژه آسانتر بشه
با تشکر

----------


## Mohandes2009

این معماری سه لایه منسوخ شده!!! بریزش دور!! :چشمک:

----------


## hadi_khafan

یعنی کسی نیست به من کمک کنه!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> با سلام و خسته نباشید
> میشه در مورد کامپوننت SafaLogin یه توضیح بدین و اینکه چطور ازش استفاده کردید. 
> اگه براتون امکان داره یه داکیو منت از پروژه بزارید تا  فهم پروژه آسانتر بشه
> با تشکر


 سلام دوست من
این کامپوننت سورسش قرار دادم توی سایت
مثل بقیه کامپوننت ها اول dll اون اضافه کن به نوار ابزار بعد درگ کن روی فرمت
کار اضافه ای نیاز نیست

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> این معماری سه لایه منسوخ شده!!! بریزش دور!!


 البته چندان هم قدیمی نیست این پست مال سال 90 الان می تونی با MVC و EF ترکیبش کنی

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام اقای Saber_Fatholahi
> با سپاس که به این پست سر میزنید و مشکلاتو برسی میکنید.
> من نمیدونم که شما کی این پست منو برسی میکنید *ولی من منتظرم* 
> 1) پست قبلی در مورد DisplayNews.aspx?NewsID بود.
> 2) می خواستم فرق بین کد 
> <script type="text/javascript">
>         function onUpdating() {...........
> بدونم با کنترل *پروگسس ابدیت پنل .*
> چون شما به هر حال از ابدیت پنل استفاده کرده اید چه دلیلی داست که از این کد جاوا استفاده کنید.


 این واسه نماش کادر منتظر باشید که وسط صفحه نشون بده

----------


## hadi_khafan

سلام. در مورد ساختار کلی دیتا بیستون، نرم افزارهایی که استفاده کردین، نحوه ارتباطشون میشه کمی توضیح بدین!!

----------


## neda_f

سلام ممنون از فایلی که گذاشتین من الان اینو دانلود کردم ولی پوشه DB اش خالیه و هیچی توش نیست یعنی الان دیتا بیس نداره می خواستم بپرسم باید چیکار کنم ؟

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

سلام یکی از دوستان اسگریپت دیتابیس همینجا گذاشته
دیتابیس هم توی پروژه هست الان بررسی کردم
موفق وموید باشید

----------


## ali_mnkt

با سلام

آقای Fatholahi من 2 تا سئوال دارم که امیدوارم جواب بدید :

1- شما از CkFinder استفاده کردین اما در آن نشان داده که ورژن terial است "This is the DEMO version of CKFinder. Please visit the CKFinder web site to obtain a valid license." می خواستم بدونم می شه این رو از بین برد یا نه ؟

2- شما از معماری 3 لایه استفاده کرده اید که هر لایه در یک پروژه جداگانه قرار داره . آیا می شه اینها رو در یک پروژه قرار داد و فقط هر لایه رو در یک فولدر جداگانه قرار داد ؟ آیا از لحاظ فنی مشگلی پیش نمی یاد ؟

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

سلام
1- نمی دونم چظور این لوگو میره خوب این ورزن رایگان هست اینجوریه
2- نه هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد اصل اون منطقه 3 لایه هست که باید پیاده بشه

----------


## Ladylove

سلام 
من همه ی مراحل برای اجرای پروژه را انجام دادم ولی با run کردن پروژه به Error زیر برخوردم.(پروژه ام هم File System ی هست )خواهشا راهنمایی ام کنید...

Configuration Error
</assemblies>
</compilation>
<authentication mode="Forms">
<forms name=".ASPXFORMSAUTH" loginUrl="~/Login.as>
	</authentication>
با تشکر فراوان

----------


## nafarinesh

he 'System.Web.Security.SqlRoleProvider' requires a database schema compatible with schema version '1'.  However, the current database schema is not compatible with this version.  You may need to either install a compatible schema with aspnet_regsql.exe (available in the framework installation directory), or upgrade the provider to a newer version.

به همچین مشکلی برخوردم چی کار کنم

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

احتمالا نسخه دات شما فرق می کنه
برای رفع مشکل از مسیر C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\.net framwork\ ver\ aspnet_reqsql.exe
اجرا و مراحل دنبال کنید

----------


## Majid842

دانلود نمیشه لطفا لینک رو برسی کنید!!؟

----------


## mreza80

دوستان به هنگام اجرای نرم افزار خطا کانکشن میده کمک کنین

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست (*mreza80*) گلم ایا کانکشن استرینگ توی فایل web.config طبق سیستم خودتون تنظیم کردین؟

----------


## mreza80

> دوست (*mreza80*) گلم ایا کانکشن استرینگ توی فایل web.config طبق سیستم خودتون تنظیم کردین؟


 سلام و ممنون از بذل توجه حضرتعالی
من sql server 2008 دارم در حالت کنترل کاربری ویندوزبه  sql server   لاگین میش در یکی از پستهای فرموده بودی aspnet_regsql.exe v رو اجرا و دنبال کنم همی کار رو هم کردم ولی نمیدونم کانکش استرینگ چه طوری بنویسم
اسم سرور Diamond
نام کاربری : sa
کلمه عبور : 100
اسم دیتابیس :PWSShop 
با مطالعه ای که کردم در فایل web .config  باید کد زیر رو تغییر بدم ولی نتونستم اگه کمکم کنی ممنون میشم


```
 <add name="LocalSqlServer" connectionString="Data Source=.\PWS;Initial Catalog=PWSShop;Integrated Security=True" providerName="System.Data.SqlClient"/>
```

----------


## mreza80

*جناب آقای Saber_Fatholahi مجددا سلام
من بعد از ست کردن کانکش استرینگ در فایل web.config  به صورت زیر 
*

```
 <add name="DIAMOND" connectionString="Data  Source=.\PWS;Initial Catalog=PWSShop;Integrated Security=True"  providerName="System.Data.SqlClient"/>
```

حالا موقع اجرا پیغام  خطای زیر رو میده

1.JPG

ت

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

سلام
Server=myServerAddress;Database=myDataBase;User Id=myUsername;Password=myPassword;
برای اطلاعات بیشتر برو به این سایت

----------


## aresh_math

> *جناب آقای Saber_Fatholahi مجددا سلام
> من بعد از ست کردن کانکش استرینگ در فایل web.config  به صورت زیر 
> *
> 
> ```
>  <add name="DIAMOND" connectionString="Data  Source=.\PWS;Initial Catalog=PWSShop;Integrated Security=True"  providerName="System.Data.SqlClient"/>
> ```
> 
> حالا موقع اجرا پیغام  خطای زیر رو میده
> ...


 سلام جناب آقای فتح اللهی
بنده هم چنین مشکلی رو دارم بعد از ست کردن وب کانفیگ، همان اخطار رو میاره.
لطفا بفرمایید که پروژه رو در چه مسیری قرار بدیم، منظور اینه که اگر داخل درایو d بزاریم و یه پوشه براش بزاریم با اسم متفاوت و پروژه رو اونجا بریزیم برای ست کردن کانفیگ با این روش چه اقدامی لازم است انجام بدیم.
ممنون میشم تصویری راهنمایی بفرمایید.
با سپاس فراوان

----------


## bormohsen

3layer Generatorنرم افزاری جهت تولید خودکار لایه های برنامه های تجاری در سایت مهندس محسن مدحج www.howprg.comبرنامه نویس مهندس نادر غریبیان فرد

----------


## fozolefozola

> 3layer Generator
> نرم افزاری جهت تولید خودکار لایه های برنامه های تجاری 
> در سایت مهندس محسن مدحج www.howprg.com
> برنامه نویس مهندس نادر غریبیان فرد


ببخشیدا ولی این آقا (مدحج)به دلیل ناکارآمدی شرکت نفت باهاش قرارداد نمی بنده در ضمن چند کلاس هم گذاشتن که هیچ کدوم رو نتونستن اداره کنن و تعطیل شدن حالا تو دو سال چی شدن رو نمی دونم

----------


## mohsen22

سلام به همه 
ظاهرا من یه  مرحله بالاترم!
من دیتابیس رو از روی اسکریپی که حاولی اطلاعت هم هست و دوستمون زحمت کشیدند درست کردم 
اما در این خط این خطای عجیب رو دارم 
ممنون اگه کسی منو مدیون خودش کنه و راهنمایی کنه !

 return cmd.ExecuteReader(behavior);
اینم شرح خطا
Could not find stored procedure 'Shop_Category_GetCategories'.

----------


## ad.davachi

سلام ممنون از کار بینظیرتون 
واقعا عالی بود

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام به همه 
> ظاهرا من یه  مرحله بالاترم!
> من دیتابیس رو از روی اسکریپی که حاولی اطلاعت هم هست و دوستمون زحمت کشیدند درست کردم 
> اما در این خط این خطای عجیب رو دارم 
> ممنون اگه کسی منو مدیون خودش کنه و راهنمایی کنه !
> 
>  return cmd.ExecuteReader(behavior);
> اینم شرح خطا
> Could not find stored procedure 'Shop_Category_GetCategories'.


 سلام
پروسیجر دخیره شده با نام Shop_Category_GetCategories در دیتابیس شما وجود نداره
لطفا در دیتابیس قسمت پروسیجرها را بررسی کنید

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام جناب آقای فتح اللهی
> بنده هم چنین مشکلی رو دارم بعد از ست کردن وب کانفیگ، همان اخطار رو میاره.
> لطفا بفرمایید که پروژه رو در چه مسیری قرار بدیم، منظور اینه که اگر داخل درایو d بزاریم و یه پوشه براش بزاریم با اسم متفاوت و پروژه رو اونجا بریزیم برای ست کردن کانفیگ با این روش چه اقدامی لازم است انجام بدیم.
> ممنون میشم تصویری راهنمایی بفرمایید.
> با سپاس فراوان


سلام بهتره یه سر به سایت کانکشن استرینگ بزنین

----------


## farbod61

سلام دوست عزیز
عالی عالی علی و ممنووون
فقط یک سوال راستش من اونقدر بلد نیستم که بتونم عیب یابی کنم
چرا وقتی یک محصول میخوایم اضافه کنیم و یا میخوایم گروه و یا محصول رو حذف کنیم برنامه ارور میگیره؟

----------


## ahmad156

ممنون از پروژه تون.من موقع اجرا خطای زیر رو میببینم

*Description:* An  error occurred during the processing of a configuration file required  to service this request. Please review the specific error details below  and modify your configuration file appropriately.             

             * Parser Error Message:* The connection name 'OraAspNetConString' was not found in the applications configuration or the connection string is empty.

             *Source Error:* 

                                                                       Line 157:    <roleManager>
 Line 158:      <providers>
 Line 159:        <add name="OracleRoleProvider" type="Oracle.Web.Security.OracleRoleProvider, Oracle.Web, Version=2.112.3.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=89b483f429c47342" connectionStringName="OraAspNetConString" applicationName="" />
 Line 160:        <add name="AspNetSqlRoleProvider" connectionStringName="LocalSqlServer" applicationName="/" type="System.Web.Security.SqlRoleProvider, System.Web, Version=2.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a" />
 Line 161:        <add name="AspNetWindowsTokenRoleProvider" applicationName="/" type="System.Web.Security.WindowsTokenRoleProvider  , System.Web, Version=2.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a" />                                                               
             * Source File:*  C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\Conf  ig\machine.config*    Line:*  159             

                           *Version Information:* Microsoft .NET Framework Version:2.0.50727.4927; ASP.NET Version:2.0.50727.4927

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام دوست عزیز
> عالی عالی علی و ممنووون
> فقط یک سوال راستش من اونقدر بلد نیستم که بتونم عیب یابی کنم
> چرا وقتی یک محصول میخوایم اضافه کنیم و یا میخوایم گروه و یا محصول رو حذف کنیم برنامه ارور میگیره؟


 به نظرم اگر متن خطا رو یذارین بهتر بشه شمارو راهنمایی کرد

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> ممنون از پروژه تون.من موقع اجرا خطای زیر رو میببینم
> 
> *Description:* An  error occurred during the processing of a configuration file required  to service this request. Please review the specific error details below  and modify your configuration file appropriately.             
> 
>              * Parser Error Message:* The connection name 'OraAspNetConString' was not found in the applications configuration or the connection string is empty.
> 
>              *Source Error:* 
> 
>                                                                        Line 157:    <roleManager>
> ...


 متن خطا می گه که کانکشن استرینیگی با نام OraAspNetConString در قسمت ConnectionString فایل وب کانفیگ پیدا نمی کنه، لطفا یک کانکشن استرینگ با این نام اونجا ایجاد کنید

----------


## ahmad156

استاد عزیز
خطای بالا از machin.config هست!!!
ارتباطش چی هست؟
من پروژه شما بدون هیچ دست کاری اجرا کردم
ممنون

----------


## ahmad156

جواب ما رو دوستان نمیدن؟ :لبخند:

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

به نظرم اگر یک کانکشن استرینگ به نام OraAspNetConString ایجاد کنین مشکلتون حل میشه
موفق وموید باشید

----------


## vahid_pitok

سلام مهندس 
من یک سایت با معماری سه لایه طراحی کردم
می خوام این سایت رو روی سرور داخلی آپلود کنم می شه راهنمایی کنید که چه تنظیماتی رو انجام بدم ممنون می شم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

سلام
منظور چه تنظیماتی هست؟
مشکل کارتون کجاست؟
تنظیماتش مثل بقیه سایتهاست شما بفرمایین خظاطون کجاست که دوستان بتونن با شما همکاری کنن

----------


## Mahla_EEL

سلام به همه
این برنامه با ورژن اکسپرس sql هم کار میکنه؟ باید چه تغییری بدیم ؟ پوشه app_data بسازیم کافیه؟

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

بله دوست من کار می کنه
فقط باید کانکشن استرینگ تغییر بدی و دیتابیس توی app_data بگذارین

----------


## عادله نصیری

سلام
ممنو ن از برنامتون
من میتونم برنامه رو با دیتابیس خودتون اجرا کنم؟
ممنون
عادله نصیری از آمل

----------


## saraheidari

با سلام 

من وقتی پروژه را Run میکنم با خطای زیر مواجه میشم 

.It is an error to use a section registered as allowDefinition='MachineToApplication' beyond application level. This error can be caused by a virtual directory not being configured as an application in IIS

----------


## Mosafers

salam ...man scrip ro az site gereftam.hala nemidonam chikaresh konam ..lotfan rahnamaeem konid?

----------


## Mosafers

از دیتابیس اسکریپت شده چطوری استفاده کنم؟لطفا راهنمایی کاملم کنید....

----------


## yasmohamadi

سلام 
با تشکر من یک سایت ازنوع  وبی ساختم اما نمی تونم فایل های زیپ شده را داخلش بریزم 
می تونید من رو را هنمایی کنید ممنون می شم.

----------


## yasmohamadi

سلام من فایل های دیتا بیس رو توی مسیر کامپیوتر خودم در اس کیو ال پیش دیتا بیس های دیگه کپی کردم بعد رفتم توی برنامه اس کیو ال اونا رو اتچ کردم و برقیه را رو اینطور که میگن اینه که یک پروژه وب بسازیم فایل ها رو توی اون بریزیم و اجرا کنیم و یوزر و پسورد رو هم در این گفتگو معلومه به وب کانفیگش اضافه کنیم اما من هنوز نتونستم چون فایل ها زیپ شده می آ داخل سایت اگه فردی می دونست به ما هم بگه ممنونم

----------


## yasmohamadi

سلام 
با تشکر من یک سایت ازنوع  وبی ساختم اما نمی تونم فایل های زیپ شده را داخلش بریزم 
می تونید من رو را هنمایی کنید ممنون می شم.

----------


## gandom66

سلام
خیلی ممنون بایت پروژه خوبی که گذاشتید من این پروژه رو تو vs 2012 , sql 2008 باز کردم ولی فایل وب کانفیگ توش نیست  یعنی توش هست ولی یه علامت اخطار روش هست و بهش ارور میگیره  و میگه این فایل نیست میشه لطفا راهنمایی کنید که چیکارش کنم؟

----------


## hapo_ash

سلام
من پروژه رو اجرا کردم و مشکلی ندارم فقط 1 سوال
Image ها دقیقا کجا ان من پیدا نمی کنم آدرسشون 
http://localhost:2986/Handler/Catego....ashx?catId=10
http://localhost:2986/Handler/ProductHandler.ashx?Id=10
من می خوام با provider تو نرم افزار اندروید صداشون بزنم

----------

